# 60 acres for sale in Indiana FISH farm will make the payments



## ellenHoward

Being age 62 I am moving to the Philippines to help poor people. My wife got sick and I promissed if she lived I would go help hopeless people. But I need to sell my 60 acres. I have raised cows, rabbits, pigs and done all this Homestead thing for 45 years. But I did a BUY/SELL live fish for money. The land is 1/2 wooded and 1/2 open and I can divide it 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 acres at different PRICES, starting at $117,000 for the whole 60 acres and more or less per acre for smaller parts. I need CASH only as I was offered $200,000 already contract. My parents do fish on 147 acres and net $100,000 per year on $300,000 groos income. My gross is small less than $75,000. But you could get their gross to as they have passed away except my mom is 86 and still selling fish. 812-876-3031 I can do discussions in other areas here on many topics. My concern is making money in Asia to care the poor I have 25 workers there and 5 farms already I am just waiting to sell here my land to go. [email protected] I would qualify as a fish biologist for advise. I will be here on other areas talking and asking questions.


----------



## dhale999

Sorry I am a bit confused. Does the 60 acres have a fish farm that nets $75k/yr. Where in Indiana is this located ? Is there a residence on the property ? Pictures ?
Thank You,
Duane Hale


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

ellenHoward said:


> Being age 62 I am moving to the Philippines to help poor people. My wife got sick and I promissed if she lived I would go help hopeless people. But I need to sell my 60 acres. I have raised cows, rabbits, pigs and done all this Homestead thing for 45 years. But I did a BUY/SELL live fish for money. The land is 1/2 wooded and 1/2 open and I can divide it 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 acres at different PRICES, starting at $117,000 for the whole 60 acres and more or less per acre for smaller parts. I need CASH only as I was offered $200,000 already contract. My parents do fish on 147 acres and net $100,000 per year on $300,000 groos income. My gross is small less than $75,000. *But you could get their gross to as they have passed away except my mom is 86 and still selling fish.* 812-876-3031 I can do discussions in other areas here on many topics. My concern is making money in Asia to care the poor I have 25 workers there and 5 farms already I am just waiting to sell here my land to go. [email protected] I would qualify as a fish biologist for advise. I will be here on other areas talking and asking questions.


your parents passed away but your 86 yr old mother is still selling fish? I am sure there are fish involved here, because something sure smells fishy. Are you taking your wife to the phillipines with you? You've been homesteading since you were 17? This is your second post on these forums, and you are willing to pass up 200k on a contract in leu of 160k cash right now. wouldnt it be easier to take the 200k contract and then sell that? Something aint right, now if this were Denmark we were talking about it would all make sense because there IS something fishy in denmark. or so they say.


----------



## blufford

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> your parents passed away but your 86 yr old mother is still selling fish? I am sure there are fish involved here, because something sure smells fishy. Are you taking your wife to the phillipines with you? You've been homesteading since you were 17? This is your second post on these forums, and you are willing to pass up 200k on a contract in leu of 160k cash right now. wouldnt it be easier to take the 200k contract and then sell that? Something aint right, now if this were Denmark we were talking about it would all make sense because there IS something fishy in denmark. or so they say.




http://home.bluemarble.net/~niceguy/


----------



## thaiblue12

It is in Greene County, IN. 

I googled it and he really does have a fish farm, website and etc. Maybe he did not type it correctly/well. There are parts that are confusing. 

Of course if one is interested I would call and visit the property in person. Which we should all do before making any type of large purchase land or otherwise. 

I would probably kill every dang fish and loose money 

Blufford that is the same site I went to. I was not sure if I show post the link, but it is on the net after all


----------



## RWBlue01

Well, he might be legit. I did a reverse lookup on his phone number and came up with the following.

http://www.fsboads.com/14047
FISH FARM income potential $350,000 per year. 12 ponds and 1/3 open rest wooded. Income now $50,000 to $75000 gross but our other farm doing $300,000 is retiring and you would get the income from both farms $350,000 gross and $110,000 net if you want to run a fish business BUY-SELL live fish. It is hard work and long hours I am not going lie and would take 2 or 3 people to run share the $110,000 net profits. I am retiring in 2010 an selling this farm. After 5 divorces I have LEFT just 63.98 acres. It was alot more. My son owns 55 acres ajoining with 8 ponds can be rented cheap. Near Bloomington IN and a very nice area to live 50 X 40 house started and 2 other buildings under construction. Will sell 60 acres off for $2600 acre with business $156,000 or 63.98 for $186,000 USDA will loan 100 % at 5 % interest to qualified buyer. Close to many major cities Chicago, Indianapolis, Louisville, Cinn. Near nice College town Bloomington and 10,000 acre DNR lake for rec. Wild turkey, deer, wonderful views, nice climate not alot snow not too hot. Wonderful helpful neighbors. Nice place to live. Do fish 15 days a year for $6000 profit or do it full time go for the $110,000. But its alot of work full time I am not goign to sugar coat it. If you like fish or KOI then you would love this. I am 62 and have business in Hong Kong to do now. I own 4 farms in Asia bigger than this but will retire lets other run them. I just need to BE THERE over see it. In Asia we do Tilipia and cocnuts and rice farm. I just need to be there now. This could be a good deal for part time with town job 100% USDA loans require you do the farm business 1 or 2 days a week only and can have a town job OR do it FULL TIME and sell $300,000 gross at 65% net profit b4 expenses. Up to your desires. This is a nice place to live with wonderful neighbors close to a college town and has its own income. Can be a small income or full time business up to you. Needs fencing if u want 2 run livestock. It is really pretty here 2 major lake impoundments close. Indiana University close land values going up make a good investment at low interest rates. I need cash as my money will be converted to peso an as the USA dollar goes up peso go down and I losein conversion rates. Plus I have investment needs in Hong Kong of cash. Will say LIVE FISH of INDIANA 812-876-3031 leave message. I have 50 X 40 slab with septic in for new house and 2 other small buildings. NO zoning just build as u desire. Property Tax $750 a year. 

Seller information:
Name : Howard Spiehler
Phone: 812-876-3031

There is only one problem the address doesn't match up with a property with ponds on it.

It also matches up with a couple places saying.
Live Fish of Indiana Howard Spiehler III Route 1 Box 83 dd Bloomfield, IN 47424 812-876-3031 [email protected] [email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it http://home.bluemarble.net/~niceguy Bluegill, Channel Catfish, Fathead minnows, Grass Carp, Hybrid Sunfish, Redear Sunfish

His website looks interesting. If I wanted to raise fish.....I think I would call and get the complete story and at least take a look.


----------



## buffalocreek

"I would go help hopeless people."

How can you tell when someone is hopeless?


----------



## Bandit

Here's another post
http://realestate.oodle.com/view/62...bloomfield-in-47424/2101183331-bloomfield-in/
http://www.apartment-for-rentusa.com/ViewListing.aspx?id=436077
http://indiana.inetgiant.com/bloomf...possible-63-98-acres-southern-Indiana/5017642 
Bingo
His Map
http://www.landsofamerica.com/shared/includes/createFlyer.cfm?inv_id=868077
Google
Camp Branch Rd, Solsberry, Greene, Indiana 47459 ( Follow 460N in from 650N to the first bend )
[ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=6227%20north%20camp%20branch%20rd%20%2Cbloomfield%20%2C%20indiana&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl[/ame]

Bob


----------



## Bandit

Comparing the plot ? map and the google map I can see his parents 12 ponds , but no ponds on the next lot .
The adds say land was used to SELL FISH , not too much about raising fish ?


----------



## Navotifarm

Some people sure like to slam others on here. There are some huge tilapia farms in the phikappines. I knew a man in the post office who had one. He made big bucks here which he invested there. The philappines has poor prople and some awful brothels notorious for kid snatching all over the world. Give this guy a break! After five divorces it's lucky he has any land left and hardly any wonder he wants to help save people far far away after the beating he must have suffered from lawyers. A gauntlet of lawyers. I hope some intelligent loving competent entrepreneur with cash buys OP out. $117,000 wouldn't even buy a house in my area whereas look what all is on offer here!


----------



## busybee870

i dont know, still sounds 'fishy"
i was taken once from someone on this site due to my ignorance of real estate fraud. I would be veeerrryyy careful.
"parents dead, but moms still fishing"wifes sick but im leaving to the philipines to help the hopeless, 
taking alot less than already offered
addresses dont match up

buyer beware!!research research research


----------



## Bandit

I questioned His sanity when I read that He has been Divorced 5 times ( do they all live on there portion of the land ? ) .
If You google the phone number and look at all the real estate listings that pop up , something smells fishy and it isn't the product .
He post as an Ellen Howard but says He is a Howard Spiehler ???????
At least He hasn't asked for anyones Bank Routing Numbers to verify if they are serious about buying and have the cash . LOL
The more I look , the more confused I get
Bob


----------



## HoosierHog

i live in indiana and ive looked for acrage all over the state but i have yet to find 2000 and acre any where. I say its a SCAM!!!!! but it doesnt hurt to call and see for your self just be cautious!!!


----------



## eieiomom

Bandit said:


> He has been Divorced 5 times ( do they all live on there portion of the land ? ) .
> 
> Bob


Way too funny


----------

